# gym rats igf 1 25day journal



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys, iv just recieved my 10bottles of generic igf1. i thought id plan a journal to record my experiences and for any1 interested in using or researching it themselves.

im 23years old and 15 stone 4 with 14%bf and currently on pct.

my plan for this cycle is to run 4iu each day for 25days alongside 5iu of gh

5th september

recieved my igf1 at around lunch time and jagged 2iu into each bicep with no problem. didnt hurt at all unlike jagging ass in that site as usually have limited arm mobility when i do, probably due to the small slin pin not tearing its way through my bicep, like the blues

anyway, went to the gym at around 2 oclock and trained chest and biceps, had a really good session on both body parts and the pump i got in my bicep was unreal, iv heard of people getting awkward pumps but in my opinion it was awesome as my bicep felt as if it was throbbing. (might be in my head but nonetheless a good pump and workout).

that night got a very bad headache but its still early days to work out if its due to the igf, anyway, it went after a couple of aspirin.

backgound info

my diets pretty much spot on with eating roughly 300grams of carbs and 250 grams of protein each day. with the occassional cheat meal, about 2 to 3 a week. and training is 4 sets perbodypart at high intensity

arms currently 15inches, hoping to achive 16in at the most at end of cyle

thanks David


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You jabbed 2iu in each bicep? That doesn't really help? How many mcg is that?


----------



## squat_this (Jan 14, 2006)

gym rat said:


> arms currently 15inches, hoping to achive 16in at the most at end of cyle


If you want big arms....SQUAT!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> You jabbed 2iu in each bicep? That doesn't really help? How many mcg is that?


thats 40mcg each day mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

squat_this said:


> If you want big arms....SQUAT!


dont see the correlation there


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

gym rat said:


> not too sure mate, iv just got 10 unmarked bottles iv heard that 4iu a day is the norm so im doing it like that


dude IGF is measured in mcg...

an iu is the measure of the liquid...

so i could jab 100iu of test enanthate.. but that could be 200mg or 400mg depending on the concentration of the AAS

u need to find out how many ML of AA was used to dilute the 1mg of IGF u have


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

DB said:


> dude IGF is measured in mcg...
> 
> an iu is the measure of the liquid...
> 
> ...


just edited my post mate its 40mcg ed


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

squat_this said:


> If you want big arms....SQUAT!


LOL - flame me down to hell if I am wrong... But how the hell does keeping a bar in place that's resting on your on shoulders work your arms.

I have never walked out of a heavy leg day going... "sheeeesh my arms are neally falling off"

I have walked out going "I feel like I want to puke and my legs are jelly!!"


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> LOL - flame me down to hell if I am wrong... But how the hell does keeping a bar in place that's resting on your on shoulders work your arms.
> 
> I have never walked out of a heavy leg day going... "sheeeesh my arms are neally falling off"
> 
> I have walked out going "I feel like I want to puke and my legs are jelly!!"


The only explanation is that squating causes a large GH release. There is a saying we've probably all heard 'train your legs if you want a big upper body'.

I dont' see the connection personally. The body becomes its function as they say. Heavy compound lifts for the upper body will make the arms grow more so I would argue.

Mate. not flaming but with 15 inch guns. Is it the right time to choose IGF? I can't picture the proportions in my mind: 15 stone 14% and 15 inch guns? How tall are you ?

hope it goes well though.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> The only explanation is that squating causes a large GH release. There is a saying we've probably all heard 'train your legs if you want a big upper body'.
> 
> I dont' see the connection personally. The body becomes its function as they say. Heavy compound lifts for the upper body will make the arms grow more so I would argue.
> 
> ...


im 5 10 mate, iv got such a big frame and not so big arms, i think iv got the longest arms in the world.lol which is a disaster for puuting on size, their getting their gradually but thought id try the igf as heard reports of people putting on half an inch to an inch with the stuff


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im starting to superset my arms to try and stimulate some growth in them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well i have decent size arms and i have not squatted since 1996 so there goes that theory...

Gym Rat what are you wanting to achieve from 3.5 weeks of IGF use??


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

day 2

woke up after a well rested nights sleep, jagged my gh subq and put 20mcg into each tricep. again it didnt hurt at all. its hard to explain but im more aware of the muscles in my bicep today, it feels as if i done a few dumbell curls, but wouldnt go as far to say that it was a full pump.

anyway was intending to shoulders and tri's today, but after talking to a few people iv decided to superset my arms on a seperate day to try and stimulate them to grow. in the past my strength has went up dramatically in my arms but never get any size, more vasculane than anything as iv veins across the back of my triceps and corner of bi's. anyway while training my shoulders, which went very well by the way as im still pushing the same weight as when on cycle ( 40kg dumbell press for 6 reps, best i can do lads so dont diss me lol).

anyway i started to get massive pumps in my tri's as if id worked them, it was good looking in the mirror while training, my triceps looked pretty big and my horse shoe was showing well, this gave me a sort of boost or motivation to keep slogging away ripping my shoulders to pieces. that night my arms still felt quite big as the pump didnt seem to go away, my only concern is if this stuff is doing this to my body already, what negative effects are occurring, but try to put that at the back of my mind as the igf is definatly working and cant wait to a few weeks into cyle to see the rest of the results.

im currently on my third day but its still morning and il report that tomarrow, but didnt jag my igf this morning, as i thought id jag post workout 2nyt after the gym, as iv heard alot of controversy that its best taken then so thought id give it ago.

just to let you all know, i will be experiemneting with the igf by jagging at a different time each day for 10days to see what works best for me

thanks again guys, David,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> well i have decent size arms and i have not squatted since 1996 so there goes that theory...
> 
> Gym Rat what are you wanting to achieve from 3.5 weeks of IGF use??


hoping to achive a bit of size on my arms while off cycle, they very vasculine but its mass i want, im being trained by a pro, liam stewart(came 12th in night of the champions New York 2006) and hes putting me through supersets.

what routine would you recommend for optimum growth on the arms, your opinion would be very much appreciated, thanks again


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that others will agree, You'll gain no arm size during PCT even with IGF.

I would make your aims to maintain as much of your cycle gains as possible. IGF will help with only this in IMO.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

gym rat said:


> hoping to achive a bit of size on my arms while off cycle, they very vasculine but its mass i want, im being trained by a pro, liam stewart(came 12th in night of the champions New York 2006) and hes putting me through supersets.
> 
> what routine would you recommend for optimum growth on the arms, your opinion would be very much appreciated, thanks again


ps he came 15th. lol what an a$$hole I am.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

right guys not much to report over the weekend, didnt train as its my rest days, tho still took 40mcg each day, put it in my tri on fri, bi on saturday and side delts on sunday, today im yet to jag, as im going to do it 30mins before gym, on back today (favourite training day). one thing i have noticed is that my arms fill out my work shirt alot more, must be the constant pump but im liking this stuff alot, will probably do another cycle of it in a few months when im back on the gear,


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> ps he came 15th. lol what an a$$hole I am.


lol, my bad mate, 15th does sound **** tho:gun:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

gym rat said:


> lol, my bad mate, 15th does sound **** tho:gun:


Not sure whats behind the asterisks but anyone who can even make the NOC gets my respect!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> Not sure whats behind the asterisks but anyone who can even make the NOC gets my respect!


true, hes a good bbuilder, something i wish to aspire to myself, i was only mentioning the fact that 15th sounds worse than 12, didnt diss him if thats what you thought


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys iv been doing alot of thinking about what a few of you said... that i will not grow using igf while on pct. so would i be better to stop using the igf and keep it until im back on cycle, which will probably be another 6weeks. when i do go back on i will run 3mls of anomass ew alongside 1 oxy each day,

opinions from others would be much appreciated


----------

